# Teak shower entry



## David Wright (Feb 20, 2015)

wanted something different so I decided to make this master steam 

 shower that's 4' x9' with a teak entry

Reactions: Like 9 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Twig Man (Feb 20, 2015)

Nicely done

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## El Guapo (Feb 20, 2015)

Gorgeous!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Strider (Feb 21, 2015)

Splendid! Did you coat the teak for waterproofness or is it wp. enough on it's own? Will it warp or crack due to constant temperature change? Plus the lye shampoos?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Feb 21, 2015)

Very nice!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Wright (Feb 27, 2015)

Strider said:


> Splendid! Did you coat the teak for waterproofness or is it wp. enough on it's own? Will it warp or crack due to constant temperature change? Plus the lye shampoos?


Since it it on the door frame only I think that I have little to worry about. I built the rain shower so that it is on a 45 deg. Angle and the body spray heads go toward the back wall and doesn't really hit the door. I've tried it with the shower door open and little to no water splashes out. With it placed at that angle it gives a solid 4 feet of elbow room .
I used Teak oil on the frame and after a year of shower and steam sauna use its holding up well. I did read to apply it yearly when exposed to the elements so I'm getting ready to put on another wiping soon. I've noticed that the steam has raised the grain very little so will take some 500 g sponge to it prior to the oil. I really like it because I just have to dampen a rag and wipe.


----------



## ironman123 (Feb 28, 2015)

Nice work.


----------

